
What javascript framework do you use? - henryw

======
henryw
I've been using Prototype/script.aculo.us for a over a year now, and have
found it pretty good. I've also just started using JQuery, and found that to
be really cool, much more fun than Prototype. Please post what js framework
you use and why. Thanks.

~~~
randallsquared
I use prototype.js. I haven't found a good reason to use anything else, yet.

------
seer
Mootools! Definitely mootools - it's like stripped down, modified, cleaned and
polished prototype. With a bit of work it can integrate with Rails nicely
(using a Minus-mor), and the best part is that it encourages you to remove all
the bloat from your own javascript classes, resulting in a lot cleaner code. I
haven't used JQuery, but I'm hearing a lot of good things about it too, either
way, prototype+scriptaculaus is just too fat for me right now (I've had pages
where a "Document Size" query yielded a result of 105 K - 100K javascript + 4K
html + 1K images ... that's just too much)

------
daltonlp
Mochikit. The quiet framework in the back of the room.

<http://www.mochikit.com>

------
jamongkad
JQuery the one and only.

------
ivan
JQuery

